
Next-generation video encoding techniques for 360 video and VR - tilt
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1126354007399553
======
corysama
Video presentation of the same material:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpuUUxMfaJs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpuUUxMfaJs)

------
dates
ok i have a 360 camera and this is really sweet but what could i even do with
the video once encoded with facebook's transform? yet at least... guess i'll
have to watch the video and wait a few month/years for more adoption. I'm
having a lot of fun using my camera to generate sky/light maps for 3d
animation. its a ricoh theta s. a very weird product ahead of its time in a
fun but buggy way!

------
IvanK_net
I see nobody focusing on 360 degree (whole-sphere) stereo videos. It is much
bigger challenge, I think.

~~~
jorge_leria
The challenge on 360 stereo is on the creation side. While you are able to
capture decent mono 360 video with two or three cameras 360 stereo is a
different beast you need at least 6-8 cameras and a lot of processing.

~~~
IvanK_net
I think you need much more than 6-8 cameras, at least 60 - 80 cameras, so you
can get a decent image for each spherical angle of a head. The challenge is to
efficiently compress 60 almost identical video records.

